# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > مبتدی: تیک های Internet Options -> LAN Settings ???

## pidexx

سلام
وقتی در پنجره Folder Options  در سر برگ Connections
دکمه LAN Settings  را می زنم و در قسمت Proxy Server 

Use a proxy server for your LAN یا Bypass proxy server for local addresses
را تیک میزنم و پنچره ها را یکی بعد از دیگری OK و Apply  میکنم , چک باکس های تیک زده شده
ثابت نمی مونن یعنی وقتی بلافاصله بهد از این کار دوباره به این پنجره برگردم
خود به خود تیک ها پاک شده و نمیمونن.
یکی راهنمایی کنه چکار کنم که تیک ها بمونن.

قبلا ها هم یک بار همچین اتفاقی افتاده بود ولی وضعیت تیکها بر عکس الان بوذ یعنی
تیکها بودن و وقتی تیکها را برمیداشتم و دوباره برمیگشتم تیکها برگشته بودن
کمک کنید.لطفا.

----------


## hraeissi

شما در شبکه دامین هستید ؟

----------


## pidexx

دامین یعنی چه؟
معذرت می خوام من از شبکه زیاد سر در نمیارم.

----------


## hraeissi

کامپیوترتون توی شبکه شرکتی است ؟
بزرگه شرکتتون ؟

----------


## pidexx

نه. توی شرکت نیست. تو خونه استفاده میکنم.
در واقع مشکل من اینطور بوجود اومد که چند وقت پیش که از سایفون استفاده میکردم  و کارم با سایفون تموم شد و سایفون را بستم و می خواستم به طور عادی از IE استفاده کنم , وارد هیچ سایتی نمی شد 
و پیغام proxy server isn't responding میداد . مجبور میشدم ویندوز را restore point کنم که عادی میشد و دیگه مشکلی بوجود نمیومد. تا اینکه بالاخره فهمیدم که احتمالا مشکل از LAN Setting  باید باشه(همونطور که بالا توضیح دادم)
هر وقت از سایفون استفاده میکنم همینطوریه
در ضمن آنتی ویروسم هم ESET Smart Securtity 5

----------


## hraeissi

خوب مشکل برای برنامه سایفونتون است که نمی تونه بعد از خارج شدن تغییرات را به حالت قبل بر گرداند

----------


## pidexx

خب چکار باید بکنم؟! قبلا اینطوری نبود. حتا آخرین ورژن سایفون را هم گرفتم فرقی نکرد.!!
مشکل تغییر تیکهای چک باکس های LAN Setting که بعد از اعمال تغییرات به حالت اولشون بر میگردن را چکار باید کرد؟
امکان داره به تنظیمات ESET Smart Security 5  بستگی داشته باشه؟ اگر داره کدوم قسمتش را چکار باید بکنم؟؟
ممنون Hraeissi

----------


## hraeissi

بعید میدونم برای آنتی ویروس باشه ولی به نظرم برای راحتی و پاک کردن صورت مسئله از برنامه firefox استفاده کن و دستی تنظیمات سایفون را انجام بده روش

----------


## nickson

:قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
جوابت اینجاست عزیز دل
تنظیمان رو مثل این عکس اعمال کنی حله
untitled.jpg

----------


## hghyami

> جوابت اینجاست عزیز دل
> تنظیمان رو مثل این عکس اعمال کنی حله
> untitled.jpg


شما سوال رو خوندی؟

----------


## hraeissi

> جوابت اینجاست عزیز دل
> تنظیمان رو مثل این عکس اعمال کنی حله
> untitled.jpg


خسته نباشید

----------


## pidexx

> بعید میدونم برای آنتی ویروس باشه ولی به نظرم برای راحتی و پاک کردن صورت مسئله از برنامه firefox استفاده کن و دستی تنظیمات سایفون را انجام بده روش


 درسته از آنتی ویروس نیست.چون آنتی ویروسا uninstall  کردم بعد از restart مشکل حل نشد و مثل سابق بود.
حدس  من اینه که یه نرم افزار یا یه ویروسی نمیزاره تغییرات را اعمال کنم. چون  تو حالت safe mode  رفتم بدون مشکل می تونستم تغییر بدم و بعد از برگشتن  تغییرات اعمال شده میموندن.به علاوه وقتی ویندوز را تو حالت عادی راه  مینداختم, همون تغییرات اعمال شده تو حالت safe mode را به خودش گرفته بود.
در ضمن در firefox هم توی مسیر زیر  :
Options -> Advanced -> Network -> connection settings
No  Proxy را تیک زدم نتیجه مثبت بود یعنی بدون مشکل میتونستم وارد هر سایتی  بشم بدون اینکه پیغام خطایی بده در حالی که همون موقع با IE یا chrome هیچ  سایتی را باز نمیکرد.
حالا یه سوال دیگه دارم: اگر بخوام امتحان کنم که  بفهمم کدوم برنامه جلوی تغییر تنظیمات را میگیره به نظر شما چه راه حلی  هست؟! آیا باید یکی یکی برنامه ها را Uninstall کنم تا اخرش ببینم کدوم نرم  افزار بوده یا راه دیگه ای هم هست؟

----------


## pidexx

با نرم افزار your uninstaller  تصمیم داشتم یکی یکی برنامه ها را uninstall کنم ببینم کدومشون مشکل سازن
دیدم تو لیست یه برنامه نصب شده به نام softgozar.com که نمیدونم کی نصب شده.البته چند وقت پیس از همین سایت دانلود داشتم.
خلاصه بعد از uninstall کردنش همه چیز درست شد

----------


## hraeissi

> درسته از آنتی ویروس نیست.چون آنتی ویروسا uninstall  کردم بعد از restart مشکل حل نشد و مثل سابق بود.
> حدس  من اینه که یه نرم افزار یا یه ویروسی نمیزاره تغییرات را اعمال کنم. چون  تو حالت safe mode  رفتم بدون مشکل می تونستم تغییر بدم و بعد از برگشتن  تغییرات اعمال شده میموندن.به علاوه وقتی ویندوز را تو حالت عادی راه  مینداختم, همون تغییرات اعمال شده تو حالت safe mode را به خودش گرفته بود.
> در ضمن در firefox هم توی مسیر زیر  :
> Options -> Advanced -> Network -> connection settings
> No  Proxy را تیک زدم نتیجه مثبت بود یعنی بدون مشکل میتونستم وارد هر سایتی  بشم بدون اینکه پیغام خطایی بده در حالی که همون موقع با IE یا chrome هیچ  سایتی را باز نمیکرد.
> حالا یه سوال دیگه دارم: اگر بخوام امتحان کنم که  بفهمم کدوم برنامه جلوی تغییر تنظیمات را میگیره به نظر شما چه راه حلی  هست؟! آیا باید یکی یکی برنامه ها را Uninstall کنم تا اخرش ببینم کدوم نرم  افزار بوده یا راه دیگه ای هم هست؟


هیچ برنامه ای مانع نیست مشکل مال خود برنامه ای است که اعلام کردید

----------

